# new to restoration



## jijones69 (Dec 22, 2004)

My questions are 
1. I have a lincoln sp175t wire feed welder. Is this good enough? I also have a large air compressor w/60 gal. tank
2. Can you please give me a list of useful tools i will need to do a total restoration?
3. After i sandblast, what (name primer) do i prime with?
4. The fenders had water inside them and when i knocked the rust out, small pin holes came into the fenders. The paint on outside of fenders is still in good shape with the holes showing through. How do i fix that? Replace or can i use bondo over small pin holes?
5. What do i cut the metal with? Thin grinder wheel or i think i read about a metal sher tool? You may already have named in the tools needed.
6. Now for your advice. I have all the original trim, small nic naks, knobs, emblems, and chrome trim, etc, but it doesn't shine like new. If i spend all this time restoring the car, i would want everything to shine and not use all the old faded emblems, knobs, rust spotted wheels, dull chrome if i can't shine it etc? I know all the original stuff is what most people want. What do i do with the old original stuff or do i send it off to get it redone also? Is it cheaper to redip chrome or just buy new chrome pieces like the bumpers etc?
7. Can you give me the names of the parts stores to buy from?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*restoration*

Okay, I can give you a couple of answers. Chrome pieces especially bumpers can be expensive to buy and may not fit as well as your original stuff. I send bumpers, grille and headlight pieces out to be rechromed. Most of the other crome and trim pieces are fairly cheap to buy and fit. Save any original clips you may have from the rocker panels. I found out the hard way that some clips are no longer made and had to make my own.

you will also lots of parts on ebay under collector car parts.

Year One and Ames are two good parts distributors and you can order online and they will send you a catalog.

www.yearone.com

www.amesperformance.com


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread with more GTO parts websites. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=289


----------



## jijones69 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I have a lot to learn about restoration. Now i need someone to answer the tools list that i will surely need. I dont want the best of everything but would like to know what i can go cheap on and what i need to buy the best of.
I own an original 68 gto in bad (body) shape. Everything is as from factory. Motor has never been rebuilt(102,000 miles) nor has anything been replaced. It is a maroon exterior, black interior, hide away head lights, bucket front seats, his and hers shifter, power antenna, with 400 motor. If i do a good job restoring it, can anyone give a close estimate of how much the car would be worth?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*68 Restoration*

Assuming your engine is a standard 400 with 350 hp and not ram air or HO you are probably looking at mid teens.

Look on ebay to compare. You can also check www.NADAGUIDES.COM for muscle cars to get an idea.

the 68's were not as popular as some that followed. I the design change from 67 had alot to do with it.


----------

